# Continuing on shelter



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This is what I'm doing on the shelter lately. The outside intake will be 5 foot high 4" galv pipe down to a "T", bottom will be a particle trap, to a 4" steel gate/knife valve and then on to a filter box with UV lamp, merv 12 and carbon filter, inline 170 cfm fan then to the hand cranked blower seen earlier.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. We'll have to change your name to Dig Dug!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yikes...how about moleman, gopherman, troglobite, etc. I like bunkerbob still. Just found out that my last shelter was demolished by the new owner, what a waste fo time and effort. They were the ones who did not understand the solar/wind renewable power system and wanted it removed before I left, go figure.:dunno:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Yikes...how about moleman, gopherman, troglobite, etc. I like bunkerbob still. Just found out that my last shelter was demolished by the new owner, what a waste fo time and effort. They were the ones who did not understand the solar/wind renewable power system and wanted it removed before I left, go figure.:dunno:


Doesn't that just bug you?

The home that I grew up in, the home that my dad built with his two hands was sold and turned into a rental property. Renters went into the house and demolished everything inside of it to turn it into a grow-op. When my dad told me that, he was fighting back the tears ... and I had a hard time holding back the tears as well.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Whenever we drive past a beautiful park or something I always say to my wife "some day this will all be condos." Then she punches me. It's just the current way of the world. These days the almighty dollar trumps beauty and sentimentality. 

We have friends who are renovating a house. In their area it's typical for a person to buy a house and rip it down and build a new one. Almost every house in the area is poorly constructed and falling apart. Their house is no exception. I'm actually shocked it survived this long.

They've been working on it for years and it's still falling apart. They're putting in a lot of time and money. They plan on selling the house some day. My wife and I know that the next owner will simply rip it down and build a new one. They're pretty much setting themselves up for a big letdown. Still we just ooh and ahh at each new thing they do to the house.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> This is what I'm doing on the shelter lately. The outside intake will be 5 foot high 4" galv pipe down to a "T", bottom will be a particle trap, to a 4" steel gate/knife valve and then on to a filter box with UV lamp, merv 12 and carbon filter, inline 170 cfm fan then to the hand cranked blower seen earlier. One of the photos shows my whole house filter system, it will be similar. The excavation is for the toilet, will be breaking in to the sewer/septic line soon, a Jasco pump up toilet will be connected.


Today is moving day, need to remove about 2 yards of material from the shelter project. Anyone want to help?, just kidding. One 5 gallon bucket at a time, 8 buckets to the wheelbarrow, then out to the waste pile, uphill. Almost 10' x 10' x 8 feet high now inside :nuts:. I'll be sore tomorrow. Next few weeks ready to mix and pour concrete footings for the inner door(seen on previous posts), it will lowered by winch from above, my estimate of its weight is about 600lbs, I will have some help with this. Will post photos after.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Be careful! Moving that door sounds scary. Safety first.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

No problem with the door, I have a Japanese friend that can lift about 600lbs pretty easily, he's kinda orange in color though, his name is Kubota.:2thumb:


----------

